# Do you live in Lambeth or Southwark?



## UserInvolvement (Sep 16, 2010)

Do you have diabetes?
Or do you care for someone who does?

Do you live in Lambeth or Southwark?
If so, we need to hear from you.

Diabetes UK is working with NHS Lambeth and NHS Southwark to help shape a major 3 year programme to improve diabetes care.

Come along to the Diabetes Open Day to tell us about your experiences of local diabetes care.

Diabetes Open Day
Saturday 25th September 2010
12pm ? 4.30pm

Weston Education Centre, Cutcombe Road
College Hospital, opposite the car park)

Please contact Jo Conceicao on 020 7188 5654 or email jo.conceicao@gstt.nhs.uk for more information and to book a place.


----------

